# Is EOI needed in advance before applying 190 Victoria sponsorship?



## yagarwal83 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello Experts,

Is it mandatory to apply for EOI for subclass 190 even before applying for Victoria state sponsorship? I would have thought we should first have the sponsorship confirmed and then apply for EOI?

I applied for the victoria state sponsorship (I fulfill all the requirements) but received an email from them saying did I apply for EOI and what is my EOI ID?

I have asked them if its mandatory to apply for EOI in advance as its not mentioned anywhere on the website.

Any prior experience will help.

Thanks,
Yash


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

No. The sponsorship only comes after the state looks at your EOI on SkillSelect. It may not be mentioned on the VIC website, but it is written in DIAC's: Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. Note the sentence 'submit an Expression of Interest and be nominated', i.e. EOI comes first, then nomination. Have you done all skills assessment and IELTS tests? If you have, then you could easily make an EOI quickly to provide to Vic


----------



## yagarwal83 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks mate.

But isnt it confusing? How can someone submit EOI saying he has been nominated by Victoria even though he has not? What happens if after submitting my EOI, I dont get the nomination. Am I not giving false information?


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

yagarwal83 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> But isnt it confusing? How can someone submit EOI saying he has been nominated by Victoria even though he has not? What happens if after submitting my EOI, I dont get the nomination. Am I not giving false information?


I do believe that you don't really get the option to say you have got the nomination on the EOI? There is only a section where you write your preferred state to sponsor you, because the granting of a SS isn't supposed to happen before the EOI is submitted. Anyway, good luck with the process


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

HI
I am having same doubt, but I filled EOI and received EOI ID number.
I am also applying State sponsorship of victoria and will complete application a day later.
If state sponsorship page ask you to provide EOI, then U must fill EOI first choosing your prefer state what I did.
hope It will work and help you.
Thnx


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

*Yes I agree*



ashleigh said:


> I do believe that you don't really get the option to say you have got the nomination on the EOI? There is only a section where you write your preferred state to sponsor you, because the granting of a SS isn't supposed to happen before the EOI is submitted. Anyway, good luck with the process


EOI application says that"In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from".....So they are asking that which state you would prefer to stay or you choose?
I think you need EOI first and get EOI ID and then apply nomination.
I already submitted my EOI choosing Victoria and will complete my Victoria nomination application soon.
hope this will help you.


----------



## kevintlc93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Two more questions in this regard;

1. Can a person apply for 189 and 190 both at the same time?

2. If yes then is it possible to submit only one EOI for 189 and 190? Apparently 190 SS will take some time to be granted, meanwhile if one gets invitation for 189 then well and good otherwise just keep waiting for 190 SS?


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

kevintlc93 said:


> Two more questions in this regard;
> 
> 1. Can a person apply for 189 and 190 both at the same time?
> 
> 2. If yes then is it possible to submit only one EOI for 189 and 190? Apparently 190 SS will take some time to be granted, meanwhile if one gets invitation for 189 then well and good otherwise just keep waiting for 190 SS?


As far as I know, U have to apply separate EOI because they both are different visas and considering 189 and 190, 190 process is fast and you will require a nomination for a state government. According to your points tally, you can choose which visa category. if you able to get Nomination/state sponsorship, then you can choose 190, otherwise 189 would be last option for you.


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

kevintlc93 said:


> Two more questions in this regard;
> 
> 1. Can a person apply for 189 and 190 both at the same time?
> 
> 2. If yes then is it possible to submit only one EOI for 189 and 190? Apparently 190 SS will take some time to be granted, meanwhile if one gets invitation for 189 then well and good otherwise just keep waiting for 190 SS?


2. I think it's actually the opposite.. For visa 190, states usually have a set processing time for the EOI, at the end of which they will inform you whether or not they're willing to sponsor you.. And for visa 189, from what I know, you could wait for any period of time to get the invitation


----------



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

Is Victoria so good to settle down with family? 
What are the chances for job opportunity in telecom field? 
Do you guys think moving there in hope for obtaining job will be risky?

In fact, I am searching to find a place to settle down with 190 VISA in AU. Your opinion will be a good source for me to choose Vic in SS


----------



## vikz (Apr 21, 2014)

manpreetgala said:


> HI
> I am having same doubt, but I filled EOI and received EOI ID number.
> I am also applying State sponsorship of victoria and will complete application a day later.
> If state sponsorship page ask you to provide EOI, then U must fill EOI first choosing your prefer state what I did.
> ...


It means that we need to submit EOI first & then use the EOI number to submit state sponsorship. Now, I am wondering, my total points are 55 but I am assuming that state sponsorship will give me an additional 5 points. So in this case, should I file EOI or not.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, state sponsorship will give you an additional 5 points bringing your total to 60, which is the minimum needed to apply for the visa.


----------



## superm (Feb 28, 2013)

kevintlc93 said:


> Two more questions in this regard;
> 
> 1. Can a person apply for 189 and 190 both at the same time?
> 
> 2. If yes then is it possible to submit only one EOI for 189 and 190? Apparently 190 SS will take some time to be granted, meanwhile if one gets invitation for 189 then well and good otherwise just keep waiting for 190 SS?


- Yes you can and should use single EOI to apply for 189 and 190.
You should NOT create multiple EOIs - this is not considered good and your invite may be rejected later on.
- when you get either 189 or 190, your EOI gets suspended - meaning you can not get invite for both.
hope that helps!


----------



## vikz (Apr 21, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> Yes, state sponsorship will give you an additional 5 points bringing your total to 60, which is the minimum needed to apply for the visa.


Thanks for your reply. So should I submit my EOI claiming 5 points for state sponsorship even if I have not submitted my application yet for state sponsorship.

Regards,


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know how the actual EOI/sponsorship process works as far as when you indicate you have the extra 5 points. Hopefully someone else can shed some light on this aspect.


----------



## superm (Feb 28, 2013)

vikz said:


> Thanks for your reply. So should I submit my EOI claiming 5 points for state sponsorship even if I have not submitted my application yet for state sponsorship.
> 
> Regards,


I believe these 5 points are automatically added when you are applying for EOI in 190. So you would not have to explicitly add points in there. As for everything else points get automatically calculate.
For example - you enter your birth date - based on the current date - they calculate age and give you points.
so go ahead..


----------



## vikz (Apr 21, 2014)

superm said:


> I believe these 5 points are automatically added when you are applying for EOI in 190. So you would not have to explicitly add points in there. As for everything else points get automatically calculate.
> For example - you enter your birth date - based on the current date - they calculate age and give you points.
> so go ahead..


Your post was very helpful. I really appreciate your immediate response.

Thanks.


----------



## enida (Aug 28, 2012)

vikz said:


> Your post was very helpful. I really appreciate your immediate response.
> 
> Thanks.


Dear mates,
I just want to clarify you that submitting an EOI beforehand is not mandatory for SS application. I had submitted an EOI for 189 and when I applied for VIC SS I provided the ID of 189, it was a mistake as I had to provide the ID of 190 in case I had expressed an EOI. I sent an e-mail to VIC saying that I had made this mistake and asked them whether I had to submit an EOI before my application. Their reply was: _"You may submit your EOI after you have received State Nomination approval. It is not a requirement to submit your EOI before your State Nomination application. _

I hope this information was helpful.

Lots of luck to all of you.


----------



## vikz (Apr 21, 2014)

enida said:


> Dear mates,
> I just want to clarify you that submitting an EOI beforehand is not mandatory for SS application. I had submitted an EOI for 189 and when I applied for VIC SS I provided the ID of 189, it was a mistake as I had to provide the ID of 190 in case I had expressed an EOI. I sent an e-mail to VIC saying that I had made this mistake and asked them whether I had to submit an EOI before my application. Their reply was: _"You may submit your EOI after you have received State Nomination approval. It is not a requirement to submit your EOI before your State Nomination application. _
> 
> I hope this information was helpful.
> ...


Thanks for the input. But EOI ID is required while filling the application for SS. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Regards,


----------



## enida (Aug 28, 2012)

vikz said:


> Thanks for the input. But EOI ID is required while filling the application for SS. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regards,


It is required in case you have submitted one. In case not, don't provide anything. I provided the ID of 189, this was the only EOI I had expressed. After reflected I sent them an e-mail and asked whether I should have made an EOI for 190 in order to provide the correct ID. And they replied that it's not a requirement.
In addition to this, if you check the correct procedure in the website it is clearly mentioned that after you are approved from the state, you have 60 days to submit an EOI and notify VIC. Then immediately Skill Select invites you to apply. If I were you, I wouldn't apply beforehand with 55 points. In case you have 60, submit a 189 EOI and then apply for SS.

Good luck.


----------



## vikz (Apr 21, 2014)

enida said:


> It is required in case you have submitted one. In case not, don't provide anything. I provided the ID of 189, this was the only EOI I had expressed. After reflected I sent them an e-mail and asked them whether I should have made an EOI for 190 in order to provide the correct ID. And they replied that it's not a requirement.
> In addition to this, if you check the correct procedure in the website it is clearly mentioned that after you are approved from the state, you have 60 days to submit an EOI and notify VIC. Then immediately Skill Select invites you to apply. If I were you, I wouldn't apply beforehand with 55 points. In case you have 60, submit a 189 EOI and then apply for SS.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for your feedback. But I think there is some confusion here. I will be submitting EOI for 190 in which 5 points are additionally awarded for state sponsorship.

Also I have received the following response from Program support officer of state in which I am willing to apply.

_"You are not required to get a positive response from the state to achieve the points - the points are awarded for applying to the state for state nomination."_

Considering, above statement I was planning to apply for EOI & state sponsorship at the same date. What do you suggest.


----------



## enida (Aug 28, 2012)

vikz said:


> Thanks for your feedback. But I think there is some confusion here. I will be submitting EOI for 190 in which 5 points are additionally awarded for state sponsorship.
> 
> Also I have received the following response from Program support officer of state in which I am willing to apply.
> 
> ...


It's up to you. If you decide so, you can submit an EOI and provide the ID during the SS application.

Good luck.


----------



## Karun (Nov 19, 2014)

ashleigh said:


> I do believe that you don't really get the option to say you have got the nomination on the EOI? There is only a section where you write your preferred state to sponsor you, because the granting of a SS isn't supposed to happen before the EOI is submitted. Anyway, good luck with the process


In case state sponsorship is unsuccessful for 190 then what options do we have?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

What was unsuccessful? Was your visa refused? Or did the state refuse to invite you? If so, what was the reason?


----------



## Karun (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi

I applied for State sponsorship for Victoria through a MARN agent but got the reply that :-

"While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination , other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au."

My skill (Building Associate -312112) in under the CSOL list. My current age is 33 years and Vetassess is Positive. IELTS Score of Sept 2014 is 8 Bands (R-9,L-8.5, S-7, W-7.5)

Please suggest what other options i have now. Without state sponsorship my score is 60.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like only Victoria and Tasmania are sponsoring. I've heard that Victoria is quite difficult for sponsorship as they can be very choosy if they have a lot of applicants to select from. Since the 190 is a "better" visa, your best options would be to try again in 6 months or else apply to Tasmania instead. Getting an employer sponsor is another option but can be extremely difficult if you're not in Australia and already entitled to work. A final option would be a 489 visa application in case you can get approved for a regional location.


----------



## Karun (Nov 19, 2014)

Thankyou for your reply Maggie.

Tasmania also requires a job offer to apply so the only option i am left with is to wait for 6 months.

How can i go for visa 489? Will regional govt. sponsor if state govt has rejected? Is job offer mandatory for 489?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe that for the 489, you simply select it in your EOI. It does have limitations so I'd discuss it with your migration agent to see if it's going to give you what you want.


----------



## Karun (Nov 19, 2014)

Maggie, also please advise if i can withdraw my EOI and lodge a fresh one for Visa 489?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know the answer to that, as I've never used the Skill Select system. Hopefully someone else can answer.


----------



## akilm2004 (Mar 25, 2015)

enida said:


> Dear mates,
> I just want to clarify you that submitting an EOI beforehand is not mandatory for SS application. I had submitted an EOI for 189 and when I applied for VIC SS I provided the ID of 189, it was a mistake as I had to provide the ID of 190 in case I had expressed an EOI. I sent an e-mail to VIC saying that I had made this mistake and asked them whether I had to submit an EOI before my application. Their reply was: _"You may submit your EOI after you have received State Nomination approval. It is not a requirement to submit your EOI before your State Nomination application. _
> 
> I hope this information was helpful.
> ...


Yes thats correct. Even I have not submitted an EOI yet though I have already launched the state nomination for VIC. I am still awaiting the outcome and once positive I can launch the EOI claiming 5 points for the SS which was successful and inform the state about it


----------



## krisskross (Aug 4, 2015)

enida said:


> Dear mates,
> I just want to clarify you that submitting an EOI beforehand is not mandatory for SS application. I had submitted an EOI for 189 and when I applied for VIC SS I provided the ID of 189, it was a mistake as I had to provide the ID of 190 in case I had expressed an EOI. I sent an e-mail to VIC saying that I had made this mistake and asked them whether I had to submit an EOI before my application. Their reply was: _"You may submit your EOI after you have received State Nomination approval. It is not a requirement to submit your EOI before your State Nomination application. _
> 
> I hope this information was helpful.
> ...


Hi,

I did exactly that, I applied for VIC SS end entered my 189 EOI ID. I was thinking not to add 190 to my existent EOI but wait until I get a response.

PS. anyone applied with PhD, how long it takes for them to reach the decision?


----------

